# Ginger beer won't condition/prime!



## winter_hunt (Jan 27, 2017)

I've measured my sugars, in both a 1G and 6G batch of ginger beers, for 3 volumes of c02. I primed in the carboy so I could tell via the airlock if the yeast was still active. 
(Last GB didn't prime either)

Last thing I tried was rehydrating some ec11118, then adding it to the 6 gallon... That was 2 nights ago, still no action. 

Help!? I want to bottle it ASAP.


----------



## AkTom (Jan 28, 2017)

I've never made gb. Other beer there is always yeast left. I add about 3/4 cup sugar in a cup of hot water to dissolve the sugar. Dump it in the bottom of the bottling bucket. Rack my beer onto the priming sugar with the end of the hose on the bottom of the bucket to minimize oxygenating the beer. Give a gentle stir to make sure the priming sugar is evenly distributed. Bottle. I always bottle a few in plastic soda bottles. When the plastic is hard you know they are carbing up.

Hope this helps.


----------



## winter_hunt (Jan 28, 2017)

I thought about using a couple plastic bottles!
I'll have to do that. Do you let your beer sit long after 2 week fermentation? 
I've let the GB sit to clear it as much as I can.
Otherwise I added sugar similar to how you did.
I bottled one tonight, and an hour later there was already a pop! So maybe the airlock isn't a good way to judge.


----------



## AkTom (Jan 28, 2017)

2 weeks and bottle unless I'm busy, then whenever I get to it. I always bottle all of mine as soon as I add the priming sugar. Otherwise it will ferment.


----------



## winter_hunt (Jan 28, 2017)

That's my issue, I added sugar and I can't get it to show signs of fermentation.


----------



## winter_hunt (Jan 28, 2017)

The other bottle from yesterday - I opened it today... No pressure at all.


----------



## AkTom (Jan 28, 2017)

It takes a couple of weeks. That's where the plastic is handy. When it gets firm, you know it is about ready. Still may need to bottle conditions a bit too.


----------



## winter_hunt (Jan 29, 2017)

Ok. I'll try it, and use a couple plastic bottles.


----------

